# Asus ENGTX 570 DCii



## Ezio Croft (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein neues PC System gekauft. Mit einer ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5. Bisher bin ich damit auch sehr zufrieden gewesen. Bis jetzt. Habe mir aus aktuellem Anlass(Rabatt) Just Cause 2 bei Steam gekauft. Nach 3 Minuten spielen verabschiedet sich der Grafikkarten treiber. Auch nach mehrmaligen versuchen keine besserung. Dann habe ich im Internet etwas herumgelesen und gemerkt dass die von Werk aus OC Grafikkarte mit ihrer Spannung von 0,975V nicht stabil läuft und sich deswegen auch der Grafikkartentreiber verabschiedet. 
Was ist mit meiner Karte los, es kann doch nicht sein dass die Grafikkarte standardmäßig übertaktet ist aber die Spannung zu niedrig ist damit die übertaktung überhaupt stabil läuft. 

Grüße,
Ezio Croft


----------



## IconX (5. Juli 2011)

Die Übertaktung der Karte ist minimal - ausser in Benchmarks wirste das nicht merken. Und Berichte, dass die Karte nicht stabil läuft halte ich für Schwachsinn, habe sie selber und hatte nie sowas. Gehe eher von einem Treiberproblem aus.


----------



## Ezio Croft (5. Juli 2011)

Treiberproblem ist es nicht. habe fast das komplette Nvidia Archiv durchprobiert. Komischerweise läuft alles rund wenn ich die Spannung minimal erhöhe. Aber ich kann doch nicht nach jedem neustart die Spannung minimal erhöhen damit das klappt 

Edit:

Das Spannung erhöhen mit Smart Doctor ist noch in der Garantie drin? Denn Asus wirbt ja mit Voltage Tweak.


----------



## IconX (5. Juli 2011)

:/ Ne, das ist meines Wissens nicht in der Garantie dabei. Kannst mal versuchen zu machen, oder schick dir Karte ein. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht normal und ich hab noch von keinem solchen Fall gehört, besonders bei so minimal übertakteten Karten. Sind halt echt nur 1-2 %. Hab nurmal bei der Gigabyte Soc 560Ti davon gehört, dass 1000 Mhz chiptakt nicht stabil gingen bei allen Modellen und so auf 950 Mhz runtergetaktet wurde in späteren Versionen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Hab die gleiche Karte und das gleiche Problem. Hab mit Afterburner mal die Coreclock verringert und dann lief das Spiel länger.
Leider nicht lang genug, hab trotzdem den Fehler bekommen.


----------



## Ezio Croft (5. Juli 2011)

@IconX Ich hab von ein paar wenigen mit der selben Karte und Just Cause 2 gelesen dass sie das selbe Problem haben. Crysis, BFBC2 usw. zocke ich ohne Probleme. Aber bei Just Cause 2 hälts die Grafikkarte nicht mal eine Minute durch. Selbst auf 800x600 Auflösung und alles auf low  Außer wenn man die Spannung so von 0,975V auf 0,988 - 1,0V erhöht. Dann klappt alles perfekt. Komisch 

@Borkenkaefer
und? wurde die Karte schonmal ausgetauscht oder so? Ich habe nämlich nicht das Gefühl dass sie kaputt ist.. Villeicht kommt JC2 einfach nur mit dem Takt der Asus Grafikkarte nicht klar. Denn im Steamforum, im Forum von Eidos und überall wo es was mit JC2 gibt haben Leute dieses Problem.. -.-


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Nein, meine Karte hab ich nicht ausgetauscht. Werd ich auch nicht wegen einem Spiel machen.
Aber eine Lösung würd mich auch sehr freuen.


----------



## Ezio Croft (5. Juli 2011)

Ich werde meine dann auch nicht austauschen. Solange alles andere läuft. Ich glaube es liegt am Spiel und nicht an der Hardware. Obwohl ich es sehr verwunderlich finde dass wenn man die Spannung der Grafikkarte um vll 0,020V erhöht (z.B im Nvidia Inspector) das Spiel ohne Probleme läuft..


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Spannung erhöhen hab ich noch nicht probiert. Glaub das geht beim Afterburner und der Karte gar nicht.
Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das es am Spiel liegt.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Spannung erhöhen hab ich noch nicht probiert. Glaub das geht beim Afterburner und der Karte gar nicht.
> Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das es am Spiel liegt.



Es gibt dafür ein Tool von Asus.(der Name ist mir gerade entfallen)


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Grad nach gesehen. Nennt sich Asus Smart Doctor. Werd ich gleich testen.
Danke für den Tipp, Hawx.

Edit: Das Tool funktioniert bei mir nicht. Sagt: kann Resource.dll nicht finden.
Neuinstallieren brachte auch nichts. Afterburner hatte ich deaktiviert.

Edit2: Ok, musste zuerst Afterburner deinstallieren, erst dann funktioniert Smart Doctor

Edit3: Verwend jetzt das Asus Tweak Tool, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Voltage im Spiel ohne Grund auf 712 sinkt und dann stürzt das Spiel ab.


----------



## Ezio Croft (6. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze für die Spannung den NVIDIA Inspector.
Aber sehr komisch dass in dem Spiel dann die Spannung absinkt. Vielleicht verhindert das minimale erhöhen ja dieses Problem. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, sieht fast so aus. Hab leider mit dem Tweak Tool keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Edit: Hab jetzt auch mal probiert mit Nvidia Inspector die Spannung ganz wenig zu erhöhen.
Der Fehler ist wieder gekommen. Und Wieder ist die Core Clock herab gefallen, diesmal sogar auf 400 und ein bisschen.


----------



## Ezio Croft (6. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir geht's wenn die Grals so auf 1V steht. Kann aber Vll auch sein dass die Karte just Causen 2 nicht als 3D anwendung erkennt und dann runtertaktet und somit das Spiel abstürzt. Ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Naja, aber das macht sie ja erst irgendwann wärend dem Spiel. 
Sehr komisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2011)

Mich würde mal das Statment von Asus interessieren. Ich stelle bei Mafia 2 so seltsame Phänomäne fest, Bild friert ein aber Ton läuft weiter, oder man fliegt auf den Desktop zurück in seltesten Fällen kommt ein Bluescreen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab ne neue Erkenntnis:
Umso niedriger ich den GPU Takt stell, umso länger kann ich JC2 spielen. 
Abstürzten tuts trotzdem mit einem Einbruch der Taktrate. Nur halt später.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab den Thread soweit verfolgt. Ich warte derzeit darauf ein Exemplar für Tests zu bekommen.
Das kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Sobald ich die Karte getestet habe gebe ich nochmal feedback.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt, ich möchte ungern die Grafikkarte innerhalb 3 Monate 3 x wechseln müssen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf dein Ergebniss.
Wegen einem Spiel tausch ich die Karte sicher nicht aus, aber über eine Lösung wär ich sehr glücklich.


----------



## Ezio Croft (7. Juli 2011)

Also wenn es bei Asus dann funktioniert, und bei uns nicht dann wäre ich schon bereit die Karte umzutauschen weil dann hat die wirklich irgendeinen Fehler. Aber der kann ja nicht bei jedem passieren. Ich lese von so vielen mit der GTX 570 DCii die das Problem haben..

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt was am Ende dabei herauskommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2011)

So langsam glaube ich das die Karte nur noch für die Tonne taugt. Neben Mafia was quasi unspielbar wird nach ca 15 min ( Bildfehler, Freezes, BlueScreen oder man landet auf dem Desktop ) sind auch Fehler bei Anno 1404 ( Bildfehler alle paar Minuten ) sowie The Witcher ( gelegendlich Bildfehler ) zu vermelden.


----------



## Ezio Croft (12. Juli 2011)

Das glaube ich auch. Ich bin nur gespannt was jetzt bei dem Test von Asus rauskommt. Villeicht sollte Asus mal ein neues Bios veröffentlichen was die Probleme behebt. Es kann doch nicht sein dass die Karte bei DX11 anwendungen runtertaktet sodass die Anwendung abschmiert


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (12. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag!
Heute war mein Arbeitstag recht angenehm 

Ich habe folgende Spiele getestet:
- Just Cause 2 (Demo)
- Dirt 3
- Formel 1 2010
- Crysis 2 inkl. DX11&High Res Packs
- Mafia 2

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme feststellen können. Spiele liefen alle sehr flüssig bei höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Instabilitäten etc. konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Wobei es natürlich seltsam ist das die Probleme bei euch hauptsächlich bei Just Cause 2 auftreten. Hat da schonmal wer beim Spielehersteller angefragt ob es da evtl. Probleme gibt? Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas wie bei Starcraft 2 wo im Menü die Karten überhitzten oder ähnliches.

@Dr Bakterius: Bei dir gehe ich definitiv von einem Defekt der Karte aus. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast teste die nochmal in einem anderen Rechner um das zu finalisieren.

*Edit:*
Welche VBIOS Version wird bei euch im GPU-Z angezeigt?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2011)

Hm in einen anderen Rechner wird schwer, da die Karte zu lang ist und ein anderes Netzteil müßte auch erst verbaut werden. Die Bios Version ist *70.10.1B.00.00* . Ich werde die Tage mal sehen was ich machen kann.


----------



## Ezio Croft (12. Juli 2011)

Meine VBios Version ist ebenfalls *70.10.1B.00.00* und bei mir treten die Probleme eigentlich nur bei Just Cause 2 auf.. Komisch. Und es gibt viele mit der selben Karte die solche Probleme haben. Naja, dann wird es wohl am Spiel liegen..


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (14. Juli 2011)

Danke euch!
Könntet ihr mir noch die P/N Nummer nennen die auf eurer Karte steht? Hatte ich vergessen direkt anzufragen.
Ein Beispiel seht ihr im Anhang!

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juli 2011)

Hab ebenfalls die *70.10.1B.00.00* Version. Das Problem mit JC2 haben viele Leut. 
Aber mit 652 Mhz Coreclock läuft es bei mir stabil. Wundert mich das bei dir, Doktor Asus, das nicht auftrat.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Wir haben ein VGA BIOS Update veröffentlicht das eure Probleme hoffentlich beseitig.
Zu finden ist es hier: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download


> VGA BIOS windows update application for ENGTX570  Series cards.
> 1. Improving stability under DX11  Games.
> 
> Notice:
> Double click .exe and the BIOS will be auto  updated.


Probiert das mal aus und teilt mir das Ergebnis mit.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade für 1h Just Cause 2 gespielt.
Mit dem neuen Bios und dem Standardtakt von 742 mhz.
Ohne Absturz vom Spiel, das ging vorher nicht.

Vielen großen Dank an Asus und im speziellen an Doktor[Asus]. 
Das ist ein spitzen Support und heute werde ich jedem davon erzählen wie gut das von euch gelöst wurde!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

So mal ein Update meinerseits, den Fehler konnte ich Augenscheinlich ausmerzen. Waren wohl mehrere Sachen die zusammengespielt hatten, die Soundkarte direkt über der Graka und die wohl leicht aus Slot gerutschte Karte. Konnte über einen deutlich längeren Zeitpunkt zocken ohne stottern, Freezes oder Blue Screens. Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die erbrachten Mühen. Das Bios habe ich mal einspielt und die Nummer werde ich noch im laufe des Tages nachtragen.



> Könntet ihr mir noch die P/N Nummer nennen


*ENGTX570-CT70130125-00311-C1CQ60-A03-60A01*


----------



## Jaxs (13. August 2011)

Hallo

Muss mich hier (leider) auch mal einklinken.
Ich habe mittlerweile die zweite 570 DCII in meinem Rechner werkeln und immer noch die hier im Thread geschilderten probleme mit Treiberabstürzen, Bluescreens usw.

Sowohl mit der ersten als auch mit der Austauschkarte kommt es mitunter schon auf dem Windows Desktop zu einem Freeze.
Weiterhin stürzt während 3D Anwendungen der Treiber sporadisch ab. Reproduzierbar bekomme ich es u.a. bei Patrizier 4 und Europa Universalis III sowie Just Cause 2 hin. Bad Comapany 2 sowie CSS stürzen sporadisch ab, was sich in einem BlackScreen sowie weiterlaufendem Sound äußert.

Ein BIOS-Update der Karte schlägt mit der Meldung "your graphic card of current system don't match this vbios" fehl.

Ich hatte bereits leihweise eine GTX 560 Ti am werkeln, welche mehrere Tage mit den genannten Spielen ohne jegliche Probleme lief.
Während der RMA der ersten GTX570 hatte ich eine 6950 DCII im Rechner. Auch diese lief ohne jegliche Probleme.

Windows wurde nach jedem Graka-Wechsel neu aufgesetzt. Treiberleichen sind auszuschließen.

What to do know?


€dit: Grad eben nach 20 Minuten Bad Company 2 kompletter Freeze.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (15. August 2011)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht viel mehr mitgeben. Das Problem bzgl. DX11 wurde durch das VBIOS soweit behoben. Welche VBIOS Version hast du auf der Karte drauf?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Jaxs (16. August 2011)

70.10.1B.00.00 ist aktuell drauf.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (17. August 2011)

Jaxs schrieb:


> 70.10.1B.00.00 ist aktuell drauf.


 Ok, dann müsstest du das Update eigentlich einspielen können.
Schick mir mal bitte die Seriennummer und die P/N Nummer deiner Karte via PN zu!

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dadelius (17. August 2011)

Guten tag
ich hab heute meine asus engtx 570 dcii bekommen und wollte das bios updaten mit den bios von dem link. aber wenn ich das upgrade programm starte sagt es :"Your graphic card of current system don´t match this VBIOS."
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/08/17/d75.png
wie man den bild entnehmen kann werkelt die 570 aber in meinen rechner, nun wollt ich gerne wissen, wie ich dieses problem löse


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. August 2011)

Dadelius schrieb:


> [...]nun wollt ich gerne wissen, wie ich dieses problem löse


 Hast du denn das hier beschriebene Problem?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dadelius (18. August 2011)

ja, ich hab die am anfang beschriebenen dx 11 fehler, wollte darum mein bios flashen was aber wie oben beschrieben nicht geht, weil das programm der meinung ist, das diese grafikkkarte nicht in meinen rechner ist, was sie aber ist(siehe link in meinen 1. post). auf dem bild erkennt man sogar eindeutig, dass noch das alte bios drauf ist.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. August 2011)

Die Meldung sagt aus das du das entsprechende VBIOS schon drauf hast. Nicht das er die Karte nicht erkennt.
Auf wieviel Volt ist die VDDC bei dir eingestellt?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dadelius (18. August 2011)

1.013V hmmm aber wenn das bios schon drauf ist, is die meldung doch aber nicht ganz eindeutig. weil für mich bedeutet es, dass das bios nicht zur grafikkarte passt...
Naja werd ma mein windows neu aufspielen, vllt kommt der fehler ja von irgendwelchen altlasten... meld mich dann in nen paar stunden wieder sobald ich damit fertig bin


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. August 2011)

Bei 1,013V hast du definitiv schon das neue VBIOS drauf.
Trotzdem hast du freezes und abstürze in DX11 Spielen?

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## Dadelius (18. August 2011)

ich denke die probleme haben sich erledigt, nachdem ich nun windows neu drauf habe laufen alle spiele ohne freezes und abstürtze bei den ersten tests.
hätte net gedacht, dass treiber altlasten trotz entfernung der treiber mit entsprechenden programmen soviel ärger verursachen können.

dennoch find ich die msg, wenn das bios bereits up to date is nicht ganz deutlich.


----------



## baske (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

muss den Thread noch mal beleben, da ich eine Frage zur VCORE und dem BIOS habe. Ist es normal das die VCORE (GPU-Z) die für die ENGTX 570 DCII angezeigt wird zwischen 0.913V und 1.038V schwankt? Die BIOS Version von der ASUS Seite konnte ich nicht einspielen, also vermute ich mal, dass schon das neue drauf ist. Angezeigt wird in GPU-Z 70.10.1B.00.00 . Ist das jetzt das neue oder nicht? Mit welcher Software kann ich die VCORE noch auslesen?
Habe seit der Installation der Karte Probleme mit diversen Spielen (z.B. Battlefield 3, Sims 3).

Danke und Grüsse Baske


----------



## er1972nrw (7. November 2011)

Ich möchte mich dann mal dranhängen. Da ich mir diese Karte bestellt habe, mache ich mir inzwischen doch Sorgen, ob das die richtige Wahl war. Anscheinend lässt sich ja nicht jede Karte flashen, obwohl das alte Bios noch drauf ist. Wie man liest, sind ja extem viele GTX Karten betroffen, völlig unabhängig davon, ob es die 560, 570 oder 580 ist. Wird durch das Update einfach nur die Spannung erhöht? Kann mir, falls das Update überhaupt funktioniert, nicht vorstellen, dass sich dieses positiv auf die Lebensdauer der Karte und die Temperaturen auswirkt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine DirektX11 Karte im Auslieferungszustand derartige Probleme macht. Ein Treiberproblem scheint es ja auch nicht zu sein, auch mit dem neuesten liest man überall im Netz von diversen Absturzproblemen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (8. November 2011)

Es wurde lediglich die Spannung leicht erhöht. Das wirkt sich auf die Temperaturen als auch die Lebensdauer nur minimal aus. Wenn sich das BIOS nicht flashen lässt ist es bereits drauf. Bestehen die Probleme trotzdem weiterhin bleibt nur der Weg der Reklamation der Karte.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Slanc (8. November 2011)

Hi leute,

Hab fast das selbe problem nur halt für Battelfield 3
hab mir extra für das Game einen neuen PC zusammengebaut.
i7 2600k
Asus Sabertooth
16 GB ram usw
Und die Asus gtx 570 DCii
ich bin jetzt kurz vorm verzweifeln
seit 4 Tagen bekomm ich das Game nicht zum laufen ständig Freezes schmeißt mich ausm Game beende es dann mit STRG+ALT+Enft
und starte es dann neu und wieder freeze.
nun wollte ich als letzte möglichkeit Das Bios der grafikkarte updaten
doch kommt bei mir die selbe fehlermeldung.
Was soll ich tun?könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen


Danke


----------



## baske (8. November 2011)

@ Slanc

wenn Du beim Spielen die 1,02V Grenze knackst   (mit GPU-Z messen)dann ist wohl das neue Bios schon drauf. Probiere mal die Settings der Grafik auf Medium zu stellen, das hat zumindest bei mir geholfen um ein paar Stunden zu spielen (ohne Freezes). Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für den High oder Ultra Modus - mal sehen was rauskommt. Mich würde interresieren wenn Du eine Weile gespielt hast (ca. 1h), ob dann auch bei Dir oder auch anderen ein Fiepen oder Spannungsbrummen zu hören ist (z.B. wenn die Waffe abgefeuert wird).

Grüsse
Baske


----------



## Slanc (9. November 2011)

Hi, 
also: Die Spannung war bei 1,03 ich habs auch auf medium Probiert und dennoch Freezes drin gehabt. Nach einigen Überlegungen hab ich jetzt mal die GTX 570 zurück gebracht weil sie ja noch neu war hab mir dafür ne 6970 mitgenommen und gestern 4 Stunden auf Ultra ohne Freezes zocken können. Ich finds schade war bisher mega Geforce Fan, und musste jetzt die graka abgeben. Naja nach einigen test hab ich dann auch gemerkt das die AMD ATI genausoviel leistung bringt, nur in einen anwendungen sogar etwas schneller ist!
aber dennoch dankte für die hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (9. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, das Spiel müsste aktuell noch BETAfield 3 heißen 
Wir bekommen so Unmengen an Anfragen die BF3 betreffen, soviel Probleme kann Hardware garnicht verursachen. Ich persönlich hatte auch mit einigen üblen Bugs von BF3 zu kämpfen. Aber mittlerweile habe ich den Großteil lösen können. Ich denke, wenn es wirklich nur BF3 betrifft, musst du dich einfach noch gedulden bis neue Updates für das Spiel kommen.

*Edit:* Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Die EAH6970 hat bei mir üble Bugs (quasi genau das was du beschreibst) gebracht. Mit der ENGTX570 sind diese (fast) alle weg.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Slanc (9. November 2011)

Hey
also mit der 6970 hab ich jetzt ein anderes problem, also solangsam geht mir das spiel aufn keks..
jetzt hab ich ton + bild ruckler trotz 80 fps! mein bruder hat mit seiner 6950 genau das selbe problem
weisst du da vieleicht rat woran das liegen kann?

grüße

PS: ich hätte mir gewünscht das die GTX 570 läuft ganz ehrlich


----------



## baske (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, dass es an der Servergröße liegen kann. Wenn diese Ruckler auf Servern mit 64 Leuten auftreten ist das wohl nicht nur ein Problem der GK und wird sich wohl mit dem Patchlevel des Spieles erledigen.
Beobachte das mal und gebe Bescheid.

Grüße
Baske


----------



## Slanc (10. November 2011)

Hi
Also: hab jetzt mehrere Spielmodis ausprobiert, Rush, Conquest usw, 16 Slot, 24 Slot, 32 Slot, 64 Slot server.. hab die taktung der graka runtergezogen (ca. 50 mhz) hab in den einstellungen alles auf leistung 
will leider immernoch nicht. Ich hab immer so ein kleines knacken im Ton und für 1 - 2ms bleib das bild immer stecken und das in 10 sec abständen.
Neue treiber drauf gemacht, alte treiber versucht will einfach nicht  
weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll!!
Totaler krampf!

grüße


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (10. November 2011)

Heute ist noch ein neuer Nvidia Treiber rausgekommen. Hast du den auch schon probiert?
NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.79 BETA

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## _PeG_ (10. November 2011)

mal ein tipp für bf3:*
deinstalliert die asus tools wie gamer osd und smart doctor --> das hat bei mir immer zu einem crash am ende einer jeden runde geführt, ABER jetzt läuft wenigstens dass..*


leider kommt es immer noch des öfteren zu den "normalen" abstürzen (back to desktop) wie sie viele haben!!
ist ärgerlich und man kann wohl nur auf den neuen patch warten!!


grüße


----------



## powers (9. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

hab mir auch eine Asus DCII GTX570 zugelegt, ein lang aufgeschobenes Update
meiner 8800 GTX, der Leistungszuwachs ist ein Wahnsinn aber ich habe leider auch
die oben genannten Probleme, habe an mein System 2 TFTs angeschlossen und 
schaue auf einen meist einen film oder tv neben dem zocken, leider hab ich so ca. 
alle 5 Minuten einen Treiberabsturz, die Probleme treten bei allen aktuellen Titeln
auf, BF3, WoW, D3 Beta, Skyrim, etc.

Habe nun ein paar Tage meine Vcore mittels GPU-Z überwachen lassen und der Wert
steigt nie über 0.9750V 

Die Bios Version der Karte ist 70.10.38.00.03

habe die aktuellen Nvidia treiber 285.62 sowie die Beta treiber 290.36 getestet, der fehler tritt
aber weiterhin auf. habe auch keinerlei einstellungen an vcore oder taktfrequenz vorgenommen,
ein jungfräuliches teil quasi 

Bitte um Rat,

mfg, chris


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht es aus wenn du nur einen Bildschirm angeschlossen hast?
Ebenfalls Abstürze bei WoW und BF3?

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## powers (9. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Bildschirm hat es länger funktioniert so 2 Stunden bis zum treiber absturz,
aber langfristig auch keine Lösung, bei einer Karte im 300 teuro segment erwarte ich  
volle funktionsleistung, auch mit 2 Monitoren, was ja inzwischen schon fast jeder gamer hat

habe die Karte heute umgetauscht gegen eine Radeon 6970, nun funktioniert auch alles,
keine abstürze mehr, kann chillig zocken am 2ten monitor nen film daneben glotzen und sogar
noch nebenbei meinen fernseher ansteuern.

Ich rate jedem der sein System etwas mehr auslastet auf keinen Fall eine Geforce 570 DCII 
zu kaufen, denn die tips wie voltage tweak etc scheinen ja zu funktionieren, aber sollte ich 
meine garantie der karte aufs spiel setzen, nur um die versprochene Leistung ohne abstürze 
erreichen zu können, das kann nicht im Sinne des Käufers sein

meine Meinung zur Asus Geforce GTX 570 DCII  durchgefallen,

mfg, chris


----------



## Lenwe (8. Juli 2012)

hallo,

habe auch das Problem, dasn auf meinem neuen Rechner, wo nur BF3 drauf ist, ich immer wieder auf dem Desktop lande.
Bios Version der GTX570 ist 70.10.1B.00.00, beim Spielen ist die VDDV bei 1.0380V. Ich konnte aber in mühevoller Kleinarbeit rausarbeiten, das die Abstürze erst mit Geforce-Treibern nach 285.62 passieren. Hat da Nvidia was verbockt?


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Juli 2012)

inwiefern gestaltet sich der crash auf den desktop??
und welchen treiber nutzt du??



bei mir war es so, dass ich mit nem schwarzen screen aus dem spiel geflogen bin, dass game lief aber weiter und ließ sich nur via taskmanager beenden.. 

nutze derzeit den 304.48 beta treiber und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.. (ist nicht der neuste beta, aber bei dem ganz neuen habe ich wieder abstürze)

und ich habe mit dem msi afterburner die spannung (corevoltage) auf 1000 angehoben.. dadurch wird die graka zwar bis maximal 65 grad warm, aber das ist ja kein problem und im grünen bereich..

bf3 hat enorme probleme mit werkseitig übertakteten grakas!! 



probier das mal und gib eine rückmeldung.. 

viel erfolg..


----------



## Lenwe (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner nur BF3, sont nix.
Am Besten geht es zu Testen wie folgt: Starten auf Wake und am Flugplatz in den Radlader. Gibt einen sofortigen Freeze - dann schwarzer Bildschirm, Lüfter der Graka läuft hoch und auf denDesktop. BF3 ist minimiert, man kann aber nicht zurück switchen, nur mit dem Taskmanager killen.

Also an Treibern habe ich probiert:
285.62 - kein Crash
295.73 - Crash
301.42 - Crash
304.79 - Crash
den von dir genannten Treiber Versuche ich gleich mal.


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Juli 2012)

habe auch nur bf3 aufm pc.. 

probier den treiber und vorallem heb die spannung der graka an!!


----------



## Lenwe (8. Juli 2012)

Der Treiber tut nicht- Crash. 
Die Spannung ist bei mir schon auf den 1.038V. Springt nur immer mal wieder auf 0.913 runter.


----------



## Lenwe (8. Juli 2012)

So:
GPU auf 732MHz runter von 742  bei 1,038 V-> funzt
oder
GPU bleibt bei 742MHz und Vcore auf 1,050V -> funzt auch.

Seltsame Welt...


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Juli 2012)

jup.. entweder spannung rauf oder takt runter.. es liegt an der übertaktung, damit hat bf3 riesen probleme.. aber dann viel spaß.. kannst mich gern adden (heiße wie hier im forum)..


----------

